# california zephyr 6 train Superliner Car 0631 layout



## Janie (Jun 23, 2013)

what is the layout california zephyr 6 train Superliner Car 0631


----------



## brentrain17 (Jun 23, 2013)

are you asking where in the consist is car 0631? It is the 2nd to the last car with sleeper 0632 behind you and the diner ahead of you.


----------



## rickycourtney (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Janie.

That's a standard Superliner sleeping car. There are several virtual tours online to help you get acquainted. Amtrak's animated one is located here and one of our members has posted a 360 degree photo tour here.

Check them out and if you have any more questions... feel free to ask.

Oh and if you're wondering... car #0631 is the second to last car on the train and the closest sleeping car to the diner.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## chakk (Jun 25, 2013)

However, which way the car will face on train #6 -- i.e;, whether the bedrooms will be on the LEFT side of the train or the RIGHT side of the train is anybody's guess. The orientation of the sleeping cars can and does vary from trip to trip.


----------

